# Help: my betta died and I want to know why



## betta_o (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,
My betta died this morning 
Everything was fine-I finally put him in the new 15g tank. I had bought 2 zebra danios, 4 harlequin rasboras and 3 dwarf frogs. When it was just the danios he kept hiding behind the plants. Once there was more fish he got more active and would come out more. So he was fine for about a week. Yesterday morning I noticed his lips were white...I got scared and I took him into his old small tank. By the night his face was white. His tank was in my room and he kept splashing around and coming up for air. Seemed like he didnt have enough air. And this morning I found him floating vertically. His lips and face toward the surface. 
I'm going to try attaching a pic. I hope u guys might be able to tell me what it could be


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

The white lips might indicate some sort of fungus. 

But gasping for air?


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

most likely some type of infection. Did the body swollen up? you might have overpopulated the tank too quickly. It was probably just trying to get used to the tank (hiding behind plants) then you suddenly added in more fish and stressed it out.

i found for betta its better to wait until its active on its own in the tank before adding in more fish, or it'll either kills the other fish or other fish kills it. Of course it depends on a lot other variable as well. hopefully you next betta will be better =)

PS. saw my betta ate a tiny baby trumpet snail a few weeks ago =.=''


----------



## betta_o (Apr 14, 2011)

SourGummy said:


> most likely some type of infection. Did the body swollen up? you might have overpopulated the tank too quickly. It was probably just trying to get used to the tank (hiding behind plants) then you suddenly added in more fish and stressed it out.
> 
> i found for betta its better to wait until its active on its own in the tank before adding in more fish, or it'll either kills the other fish or other fish kills it. Of course it depends on a lot other variable as well. hopefully you next betta will be better =)
> 
> PS. saw my betta ate a tiny baby trumpet snail a few weeks ago =.=''


It wasn't swollen...he looked exactly the same  
He only hid for the first few days. After that he was very active and swam around the whole tank but stayed to the top of the corners. He still came towards me when I put my face near the tank. He didn't harass any of the other tank mates either. 
I just don't know why it was so sudden. Under 24 hrs


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I am not a betta expert, but betta never do well in a community tank. Fast fish like the dainios will eventually find out that nipping at it's fin is a great source of food.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

he could have died from shock off the other fish being very fast.Old bettas or shocked bettas go white under the chin and belly.
Some are just not very courageous.
i have had many over the past 10 years and some are timid while others are killers.
Just had a gourami kill my betta- he went very white and i believe he died of shock rather than injury.
On the other hand my female betta will kill anything else in a tank- found out the hard way.


----------

